# Hammerhead Genetics?!



## Traxx187 (Oct 17, 2016)

anyone grown any of his gear yet? Sdubb ? S1 s2's? Just picked up newest release FireStorm (WiFi #43 x GG#4)


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

where did u grab those? im bout to crack sdubb s1s,...


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> where did u grab those? im bout to crack sdubb s1s,...


Nice lookin forward to seein them.. i got them from firestaxusa site lol but ill prob get them in a week or two... ill wait tho!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've got his Sour Dubble S1 and Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble growing outdoors.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I've got his Sour Dubble S1 and Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble growing outdoors.


How is it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

pics


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> How is it?


The Bio Diesel x Sour Dubbles are doing great, I started them in July and they are over 8 foot tall.
The Sour Dubble S1s are not doing as well (My fault I screwed up the soil) but I still have more seeds to try again.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> pics


I'll take some tomorrow and put them up. I don't have any recent ones.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 18, 2016)

how she smell?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 18, 2016)

Couple of close ups


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone ever run these? Freebies with my (sour dubb x gg4 ) from Hammerhead


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

[QUOTE="Bubby'sndalab, post: 13341707, member: 958915"ese? Freebies with my (sour dubb x gg4 ) from HammerheadView attachment 3889741[/QUOTE]
Shes a strecher goes tall plenty fat buds smells great smokes good grew I 4 last year


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> [QUOTE="Bubby'sndalab, post: 13341707, member: 958915"ese? Freebies with my (sour dubb x gg4 ) from HammerheadView attachment 3889741


Shes a strecher goes tall plenty fat buds smells great smokes good grew I 4 last year[/QUOTE]
Didnt get them from hammerhead they were gifted


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> [QUOTE="Bubby'sndalab, post: 13341707, member: 958915"ese? Freebies with my (sour dubb x gg4 ) from HammerheadView attachment 3889741


Shes a strecher goes tall plenty fat buds smells great smokes good grew I 4 last year[/QUOTE]
Thanks man-been sitting in the vault for awhile now-glad i looked & finally popped a few


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> Shes a strecher goes tall plenty fat buds smells great smokes good grew I 4 last year


Didnt get them from hammerhead they were gifted[/QUOTE]
Not gifted-freebies from an order off beanbid


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

Trust me when they get to going they go, they spread like 2 inches a day the height is there you can clone and in 3 or4 days it wont even look like it highly vigorous


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Didnt get them from hammerhead they were gifted


Not gifted-freebies from an order off beanbid[/QUOTE]
No my cuts and seeds come direct or someone that knows the breeder


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

HH has very nice one also buddy of mine got seeds and grew a couple great


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> HH has very nice one also buddy of mine got seeds and grew a couple great


(Sour dubb x gg4) day 42-i really dig his gear-hopefully bio diesel is just as good


----------



## dojagrower (Jan 31, 2017)

He has nice genetics hopefully soon I will get a couple packs im in the process of moving got my room setup but not like I want it when I get fully in I will holler at Hh


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2017)

@Traxx187 Did you run firestorm? (Wifi x gg4)


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Traxx187 Did you run firestorm? (Wifi x gg4)


Nope in tje vault


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4 day 34


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

@greendiamond9-How did you like your hhead gear?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> where did u grab those? im bout to crack sdubb s1s,...


@greenghost420 ever crack those s1's?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2017)

mine are about to go into some 2 gal containers. ill throw some shots uo when theyre flowering in few weeks


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @greendiamond9-How did you like your hhead gear?


I had problems with the Sour Dubble but that was my fault (soil)
The Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble turned out great and I still have seeds left for this year.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I had problems with the Sour Dubble but that was my fault (soil)
> The Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble turned out great and I still have seeds left for this year.


Sweet-really diggin my sour dubb x gg#4-i got a bio diesel in veg now


----------



## greencropper (Mar 2, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3808164 View attachment 3808167 View attachment 3808162 Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble


looking good bro, ive just scored some sour dub S1 & S2, by the way do you know whats causing those brown edges on your leaves in the top pic? mine have only just started doing that & i do not know what it is? bit worried cos it seems growth of the affected plants is slowing too?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looking good bro, ive just scored some sour dub S1 & S2, by the way do you know whats causing those brown edges on your leaves in the top pic? mine have only just started doing that & i do not know what it is? bit worried cos it seems growth of the affected plants is slowing too?


Nice-your gonna love sour dubb-taste & potency are there as well as an incredible smell


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-your gonna love sour dubb-taste & potency are there as well as an incredible smell


thanks man, gonna outcross those beans with some fire strains next season, not sure which types yet!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sour dubb x gg#4View attachment 3899047


looks great man!...right away im thinking my Bodhi's Space Monkey pollen will combine with those Sour Dubbs well...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks great man!...right away im thinking my Bodhi's Space Monkey pollen will combine with those Sour Dubbs well...


I've been eyeballin space monkey as well as sunshine #4-How is the nose & taste on space monkey?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I've been eyeballin space monkey as well as sunshine #4-How is the nose & taste on space monkey?


i havnt grown those out yet, pack is idling along, by all accounts Space Monkey is a show stopper! also looking to cross the Sour Dubb with a nice TK male...yet to be found, possibly from Bodhi's stable too


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i havnt grown those out yet, pack is idling along, by all accounts Space Monkey is a show stopper! also looking to cross the Sour Dubb with a nice TK male...yet to be found, possibly from Bodhi's stable too


Cool-i have yet to grow any bodhi gear-been tryin to hone my skills on the stuff i have-but in the near future i see me w/bodhi


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4-day 23


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 1, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-day 32


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 11, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sour dubb x gg#4View attachment 3940766


What smell you getting off her


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What smell you getting off her


The nose is intoxicating-chocolate mocha & fuel-i love cracking the jar & jus smelling it


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> The nose is intoxicating-chocolate mocha & fuel-i love cracking the jar & jus smelling it


Man I can wait to run my sour dubb again. My people said it's lip smacking good


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I can wait to run my sour dubb again. My people said it's lip smacking good


It is man-it coats the mouth with mocha & fuel-i will always have this cut in my garden


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 3, 2017)

Chiquita banana s1's & sour dubb x bio diesel seedlings


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chiquita banana s1's & sour dubb x bio diesel seedlingsView attachment 3971951


I'll be watching I have both of these. Running sour dubb S1 right now. My people love it straight PRESSURE..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 3, 2017)

These seedlings are vigorous-they are a week or so behind some others but are the same size-sour dubb is kill-only con is its a low yielder


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> These seedlings are vigorous-they are a week or so behind some others but are the same size-sour dubb is kill-only con is its a low yielder


Yea I need me a high yielding male to hit to it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

Chiquita banana & sour dubb x bio diesel up potted-cant wait to run these


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chiquita banana & sour dubb x bio diesel up potted-cant wait to run theseView attachment 3979302


Keep a eye on the Chiquita banana dudes been having problems with herms


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Keep a eye on the Chiquita banana dudes been having problems with herms


How far along in flower?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> How along in flower?


Did you get yours from rb26 or hammerhead through mind surfer


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you get yours from rb26 or hammerhead through mind surfer


Mindsurfer from beanbid


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mindsurfer from beanbid


Well you good. But if you have problems make sure to hit up hammerhead


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Well you good. But if you have problems make sure to hit up hammerhead


Dont really know how to hit him up-not on ig or anything-i will keep it close & eyeball it-thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dont really know how to hit him up-not on ig or anything-i will keep it close & eyeball it-thanks for the heads up


He's in seedjunkies a lot and icmag


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> He's in seedjunkies a lot and icmag


Vato off subject-you ever run thunderfudge or have any of his gear?looks interesting


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Vato off subject-you ever run thunderfudge or have any of his gear?looks interesting


Nah. Yea I seen it and it looks good.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Vato off subject-you ever run thunderfudge or have any of his gear?looks interesting





Vato_504 said:


> Nah. Yea I seen it and it looks good.


I have Thunderfudge coming in and Hammerhead on his next drop


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 16, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I have Thunderfudge coming in and Hammerhead on his next drop


You would be my new bean bank if so


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 17, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> You would be my new bean bank if so


Well then.........Welcome to the #elitesquad family


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 17, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Well then.........Welcome to the #elitesquad family


Thanks bro-been eyeballin your site


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sour dubb showing out this round.. Day 43


----------



## greencropper (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sour dubb showing out this round.. Day 43 View attachment 3981111


caking up nicely Vato, how long you think they will run?


----------



## dojagrower (Jul 20, 2017)

Headbanger mom


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

greencropper said:


> caking up nicely Vato, how long you think they will run?


Last round I went 70. I'll keep my eyes on them


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Is glg the only vendor for hammerhead genetics??


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is glg the only vendor for hammerhead genetics??


I'm working on them now


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is glg the only vendor for hammerhead genetics??


Actually beanbid and firestax carried his stuff. More beanbid because he have a relationship with MS.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 20, 2017)

how she smelling vato? i got 2 in early flower,cant wait to try these


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> how she smelling vato? i got 2 in early flower,cant wait to try these


No strong smell fam. A light sour on stem rub. But if this is your first time running her you're in for a treat brother. Shit is pure flames. It's lip smacking and potent.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 20, 2017)

thanks! when i get more meat on the bones ill get some shit up ...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks! when i get more meat on the bones ill get some shit up ...


I hope you have at least 6 clones because once she's done you gonna be tweaking for round 2


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> No strong smell fam. A light sour on stem rub. But if this is your first time running her you're in for a treat brother. Shit is pure flames. It's lip smacking and potent.


I agree-my sour dubb x gg4 is intoxicating with its nose & lip smacking,mouth coating goodness-mine is usually done at 56-60 days


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 20, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg4-day 32-vegged an extra month to get her big


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sour dubb x gg4-day 32-vegged an extra month to get her bigView attachment 3981404


Did gg4 boost her yielding


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did gg4 boost her yielding


No she's a low yielder-i vegged longer because of the yield-this is the biggest ive gotten her


----------



## dojagrower (Jul 20, 2017)

Is the sour dubb a low yeilder , I know that gg4 isnt


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

dojagrower said:


> Is the sour dubb a low yeilder , I know that gg4 isnt


Yea sour dubb don't yield shit


----------



## dojagrower (Jul 21, 2017)

A few pics
 4   Got a few more got that BLR going, some Pure Kush, TK X C Bannana , TK x Cherry Og , Legend Tre Og , Fire Og, Yogi, Frosted Strawberrys etc.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have been growing sdubb for years was never able to get her to yield big. By that I mean 5+ oz per plant indoor. Sdubb has some of the best terpenes around. Is why she is so loved. She is a fav of mine to breed with. Many will find keepers in these seeds. The only thing I did not like about sdubb was she was not a high calyx to leaf ratio plant. These phenos are easy to spot there's not much leaf. It took me about 5 years of pheno hunting through various s1/s2/out crosses to find 1 that was to my liking. I still have another half dozen plants to evaluate. I will be working with my keeper for some new new . I think its a better version of the original sdubb. . 

All of my cb out crosses are still being tested. Some outstanding plants have been found in them.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I have been growing sdubb for years was never able to get her to yield big. By that I mean 5+ oz per plant indoor. Sdubb has some of the best terpenes around. Is why she is so loved. She is a fav of mine to breed with. Many will find keepers in these seeds. The only thing I did not like about sdubb was she was not a high calyx to leaf ratio plant. These phenos are easy to spot there's not much leaf. It took me about 5 years of pheno hunting through various s1/s2/out crosses to find 1 that was to my liking. I still have another half dozen plants to evaluate. I will be working with my keeper for some new new . I think its a better version of the original sdubb. .
> 
> All of my cb out crosses are still being tested. Some outstanding plants have been found in them.


What are the terpenes on your cb s1's like? Got a couple in veg now


----------



## dojagrower (Jul 21, 2017)

I hear ya HH , KEEP on my bro I have seen some interesting strains you have produced just to my mishaps I havent had a chance to run any, hopefully soon lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2017)

There is no data on cbs1. CBS1 project has been discontinued. There's plenty of discussions about it on icmag and seed junkies.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> There is no data on cbs1. CBS1 project has been discontinued. There's plenty of discussions about it on icmag and seed junkies.


Iam not on those sites-i will jus grow them out & find out myself


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2017)

My packs are only available on Seed junkies. Anyone that gets my seeds can resat assured I stand behind them. If any have issues that are not normal I will take care of it. It sounds like u did not get my seeds.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> My packs are only available on Seed junkies. Anyone that gets my seeds can resat assured I stand behind them. If any have issues that are not normal I will take care of it. It sounds like u did not get my seeds.


Maybe iam missing something-i was jus wondering on the terps of cb s1's-mine are in veg right now-here's a pic-if ballsacks show up its part of the ballgame-ive been growing your sour dubb x gg4 for over a year now-killer smoke-best tasting plant in da lab


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Back side


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Iam not on those sites-i will jus grow them out & find out myself



You just said u where not a member at seed junkies . if u have those u are a member there or I sent them .. if u got them someplace else u need to pm me.,


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> You just said u where not a member at seed junkies . if u have those u are a member there or I sent them .. if u got them someplace else u need to pm me.,


Beanbid


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes Beanbid=seedjunkies. Seedjunkies is the forum part. Yes those are my seeds. Keep me informed what u find.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Yes Beanbid=seedjunkies. Seedjunkies is the forum part. Yes those are my seeds. Keep me informed what u find.


Ok my bad-did not know seed junkies had forum's-iam excited to run these-i will post pics as they come along


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone needs to chill....


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 22, 2017)

POINT TAKEN.. Good luck with your grows.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 23, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg4


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sour dubb x gg4View attachment 3983300 View attachment 3983301


Looking good fam. What smells you get off of her


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 23, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. What smells you get off of her


Sour mocha & fuel-love the smell-sometimes i crack the jar jus to smell it


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sour mocha & fuel-love the smell-sometimes i crack the jar jus to smell it


How much longer until chop


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 23, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How much longer until chop


I take this cut 56-60 days depending on my schedule so iam guessing 3 more weeks or so


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 24, 2017)

These where all made with Cbanana pollen. 2 of them have made it to my keeper list. The 3rd is still being flowered. Cbanana pollen has created some outstanding out crosses. 
Hammer's Kush 
 
 

Dubble Banana haze 
 


Flashpoint (CBanana x FPOG)


----------



## greencropper (Jul 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> These where all made with Cbanana pollen. 2 of them have made it to my keeper list. The 3rd is still being flowered. Cbanana pollen has created some outstanding out crosses.
> Hammer's Kush
> View attachment 3983952
> View attachment 3983953
> ...


hi man, ive got a pack each of your Sour Dubble S1 & S2, can you describe the difference in these 2 types when i grow them out please?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 25, 2017)

S2 is a selfing from my keeper s1. More times u self the more homogeneous they are. There's gonna be some variation that's why selection is important but the s2 will be more like the s1 mom used.. But good or bad recessive traits can still be hiding with variation occurring among sibling seeds so the selection process must be repeated with adequate s1 seed to achieve more homogeneous s2,s3,s4 seeds. Yo must still do selections in any of these if u wish to make stable copys of the mom. . To much inbreeding can cause issues we dont want. I would never go passed s3. At this point its an IBL. Most of the plants should be identical. If I use that selfed pollen on a different clone then I have a female hybrid. I prefer making female hybrids. It adds back genetics diversity. It took 5 years to find a better fem Hybrid version of Sdubb.


S1 will have more variation then a s2. Stress tested s2’s of excellent mothers are breeding gold as they are homozygous for all traits seen in the s1 individual selection.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> S2 is a selfing from my keeper s1. More times u self the more homogeneous they are. There's gonna be some variation that's why selection is important but the s2 will be more like the s1 mom used.. But good or bad recessive traits can still be hiding with variation occurring among sibling seeds so the selection process must be repeated with adequate s1 seed to achieve more homogeneous s2,s3,s4 seeds. Yo must still do selections in any of these if u wish to make stable copys of the mom. . To much inbreeding can cause issues we dont want. I would never go passed s3. At this point its an IBL. Most of the plants should be identical. If I use that selfed pollen on a different clone then I have a female hybrid. I prefer making female hybrids. It adds back genetics diversity. It took 5 years to find a better fem Hybrid version of Sdubb.
> 
> 
> S1 will have more variation then a s2. Stress tested s2’s of excellent mothers are breeding gold as they are homozygous for all traits seen in the s1 individual selection.


thanks for that info, great work with the Sour Dubble! i intend to outcross both the S1 & S2 with TK, GG#4 + a few other types, really looking forward to doing that!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 5, 2017)

@Hammerhead571-got these sour dubb x bio diesel goin-have you ran this? Jus wondering whats in store for me-thanks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 7, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 3990727 @Hammerhead571-got these sour dubb x bio diesel goin-have you ran this? Jus wondering whats in store for me-thanks


I have run a few of those. Its Bio Diesel x Sdubb.. . Excellent quality. I did not take any flowering pics of this piece.. Veg shot only.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi man, ive got a pack each of your Sour Dubble S1 & S2, can you describe the difference in these 2 types when i grow them out please?


you bought a S1?If so why did you buy a hermie seed just curious


----------



## greencropper (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you bought a S1?If so why did you buy a hermie seed just curious


cos god told me to


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you bought a S1?If so why did you buy a hermie seed just curious



lol, Thousands of people prefer to grow S1/fem seeds. Its the fastest way to IBL there is. Its the only way to to get a close copy of the genetics they want. Regular seeds have much more diversity within the gene pool . .Many people seem to forget or just dont know how many elites have come from S1 or fem seeds. No intersex traits where ever found in any of the Sdubb s1/s2 or the Sdubb out crosses.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> lol, Thousands of people prefer to grow S1/fem seeds. Its the fastest way to IBL there is. Its the only way to to get a close copy of the genetics they want. Regular seeds have much more diversity within the gene pool . .Many people seem to forget or just dont know how many elites have come from S1 or fem seeds. No intersex traits where ever found in any of the Sdubb s1/s2 or the Sdubb out crosses.


oh that's yall I hate feminized I have a hard time giving them away.thats just me people where I live don't want anything to do with that . It's a waste of effort I don't want no hermie seeds .


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

greencropper said:


> cos god told me to


God would never speak to stiffneck child as you are


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh that's yall I hate feminized I have a hard time giving them away.thats just me people where I live don't want anything to do with that . It's a waste of effort I don't want no hermie seeds .


Very simple do not grow seeds u dont want lol.. If your growing hermie seeds I wouldn't want them either. Completely different then breeding selfed or fem seeds. Ur intention is very obvious . Opinions from site troll are meaningless. U haven't figured that out yet. Move along..


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Very simple do not grow seeds u dont want lol.. If your growing hermie seeds I wouldn't want them either. Completely different then breeding selfed or fem seeds. Ur intention is very obvious . Opinions from site troll are meaningless. U haven't figured that out yet. Move along..


what an amazing breeder breeding selfies an shit fems LMFAO


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks !!!! All the pics in this thread are Fem Crosses and S1/s2 seeds I have done..My work is easy to find. Idiots will be idiots lol..


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Thanks !!!!


you smoke seeds or bud?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 8, 2017)

I SMOKE STEMS,ROOTS..

TROOOOOOOLLL ALLLLEERRRTTTTT .....


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I SMOKE STEMS,ROOTS..
> 
> TROOOOOOOLLL ALLLLEERRRTTTTT .....


It looks to me like you're speaking to yourself.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 8, 2017)

Gotta lov the haters. They gotta troll since they cant grow high quality cannabis.. If any need more info tag me I will try to get you the info.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice thread @Hammerhead571, other than the recent trolls, gotta love that ignore function


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

I ain't no hater y'all are I just asked why and said I don't grow them and yall got upset with me . After y'all said if I had a hermie seed you wouldn't grow mine either . like your hermies are something special or something . I don't have hermies seeds anyway . I was only sharing my opinion yall can grow what ever yall like I hope everything works out for yall hope but don't get upset at someone for not liking them . Anyway im let y'all get back to it


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God would never speak to stiffneck child as you are


HOW DARE YOU QUESTION THE WORD OF GOD!!!...careful sonny Jim or you will end up in that place where demons use blow torches on naughty pink bottoms like yours!


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

greencropper said:


> HOW DARE YOU QUESTION THE WORD OF GOD!!!...careful sonny Jim or you will end up in that place where demons use blow torches on naughty pink bottoms like yours!


continue with your thread guys ignores this guy have a great day


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 8, 2017)

Bio Diesel x S dubb


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 8, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Bio Diesel x S dubb
> View attachment 3991951


How was the smoke bro? Got one in veg now


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh that's yall I hate feminized I have a hard time giving them away.thats just me people where I live don't want anything to do with that . It's a waste of effort I don't want no hermie seeds .


There you go sounding silly again
Sour kush-fem


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 8, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4-fem


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 8, 2017)

Sapphire og -fem
Sorry bout the 3 posts was tryin to put in one post but iam not very good on the puter-i jus grow kill bud


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 8, 2017)

im not even saying anything someone tell this kid to shut up before I get fucking pissed .im trying to hold my peace


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> im not even saying anything someone tell this kid to shut up before I get fucking pissed .im trying to hold my peace


Dont get pissed lil guy-thought you might throw up some pics of your garden-you know the one where you dont grow fems or s1's-lets see what iam doin wrong


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dont get pissed lil guy-thought you might throw up some pics of your garden-you know the one where you dont grow fems or s1's-lets see what iam doin wrong


I don't give a shit about your plants .Hell there's no true way to know you didn't copy and paste off Google . If I throw up a pic its never ending argument you just want to argue with someone . Just cause I said fems are shit you got your panties in a bunch .I shouldn't have been went that far I already know how fems grow . Think I never seen a fem. plant .Regulars put out frost too . Your not proving anything


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 9, 2017)

I Got good result from fem seed 2on 5 STRAIN was hermie for me .
Noo more fem but nicebud there!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I don't give a shit about your plants .Hell there's no true way to know you didn't copy and paste off Google . If I throw up a pic its never ending argument you just want to argue with someone . Just cause I said fems are shit you got your panties in a bunch .I shouldn't have been went that far I already know how fems grow . Think I never seen a fem. plant .Regulars put out frost too . Your not proving anything


No argument dude-jus showing you fems & s1's are good plants too-plus i dont know how to Google or paste-jus learned how to text last yr


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> No argument dude-jus showing you fems & s1's are good plants too-plus i dont know how to Google or paste-jus learned how to text last yr


you called me a douche thats why I got pissed . you grew some great plants . I just can't grow a seed knowing its liable to ruin my whole crop seeding everything . I don't like seedy bud or like if it gets any random stress it can seed thats too much to put up with when there's regular .but it does still keep budding a lot from what I seen .


----------



## volusian (Aug 9, 2017)

Regular seeds can throw nanners or be hermaphrodite as well. Just saying.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

volusian said:


> Regular seeds can throw nanners or be hermaphrodite as well. Just saying.


no its cool share your view a lot of yall act weird like we cant share a different view without pissing off the other party this shits stupid grows some balls people but have respect nobody is going to flame you .it gets me mad that people want to divide the cannabis culture when we are technically on the same team against people against cannabis stupidity at its best .not just you but everyone here . I may have went far but you had to hear it like that snap the fuck out people .White widow , g13 won't bust a nut an many others yes some strain were feminized an hermie bred .We understand this breeders have polluted the gene pools from the time the man made technique fems very began .Take no offense cannabis friends because I said "polluted "


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 9, 2017)

Why are you guys bothering to argue with this idiot? You're just bringing yourselves down to his level. Ignore him and he'll go away.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 9, 2017)

@weedhead24 GOD HAS SPOKEN!!!


----------



## ganglyguy420 (Aug 9, 2017)

What size pots we're yeilding 5 ounces of sour dubb? I like to use 1 gal or 2 litre pots so I would expect way under 1 ounce per plant.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Why are you guys bothering to argue with this idiot? You're just bringing yourselves down to his level. Ignore him and he'll go away.


your worse than a sensitive ass woman calm your tits man I'll leave if y'all don't want me here no problem but don't start acting like a child pouting


----------



## volusian (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not slinging any mud. All I said was regular seed can do the same. Smoke some weed and chill homie.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

volusian said:


> I'm not slinging any mud. All I said was regular seed can do the same. Smoke some weed and chill homie.


I can't smoke weed if I want to make a living . Im sorry if you think im a dick man but when you just saying its like you don't really want to share your view your cloudy about what you want to say so thats why I said that .so much sensitivity here I'll just leave damn was hoping to learn more why y'all love growing feminized but theres not old school researchers here ive studied for a lot of years . theres no true weed knowledge here for me


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> How was the smoke bro? Got one in veg now


I'm not good with smoke reports but it's a good night smoke and everybody that 
smoked it loved it.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I don't give a shit about your plants .Hell there's no true way to know you didn't copy and paste off Google . If I throw up a pic its never ending argument you just want to argue with someone . Just cause I said fems are shit you got your panties in a bunch .I shouldn't have been went that far I already know how fems grow . Think I never seen a fem. plant .Regulars put out frost too . Your not proving anything


Your lack of knowledge what selfed seeds can and cant produce is apparent.. If the breeder did his job properly no one should find dom intersex issues.. Finding plants that have minor intersex traits is not a big deal. Most of the time this can be fixed. Quality is everything. Plants that have dom intersex traits are culled. Cloned plants will run a lot better then seed plants. If you knew how to grow you would be inspecting your plants regardless of the type of seed you grow. This will prevent any crop getting seeded..(big time newbie mistake) If you dont like Selfed seeds WTF are you doing in this thread.

I added him to ignore. Look at his other post just a troll. I suggest all do the same so we can get back to the thread topic.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Your lack of knowledge what selfed seeds can and cant produce is apparent.. If the breeder did his job properly no one should find dom intersex issues.. Finding plants that have minor intersex traits is not a big deal. Most of the time this can be fixed. Quality is everything. Plants that have dom intersex traits are culled. Cloned plants will run a lot better then seed plants. If you knew how to grow you would be inspecting your plants regardless of the type of seed you grow. This will prevent any crop getting seeded..(big time newbie mistake) If you dont like Selfed seeds WTF are you doing in this thread.
> 
> I added him to ignore. Look at his other post just a troll. I suggest all do the same so we can get back to the thread topic.


why hate my words tell me why im making you mad ? I grew 30 hermies before ended up with 5 plants left by the time I got some plants that didn't bust pollen . I had some true hermies an some not


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 11, 2017)

Cb s1's veg for another month or so


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 11, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Your lack of knowledge what selfed seeds can and cant produce is apparent.. If the breeder did his job properly no one should find dom intersex issues.. Finding plants that have minor intersex traits is not a big deal. Most of the time this can be fixed. Quality is everything. Plants that have dom intersex traits are culled. Cloned plants will run a lot better then seed plants. If you knew how to grow you would be inspecting your plants regardless of the type of seed you grow. This will prevent any crop getting seeded..(big time newbie mistake) If you dont like Selfed seeds WTF are you doing in this thread.
> 
> I added him to ignore. Look at his other post just a troll. I suggest all do the same so we can get back to the thread topic.


i agree 100. got 2 sour dubb s1s to the finish,both look clean. i was curious if you could share your reversal recipe.and what u tweak when a female is resisting.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 13, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i agree 100. got 2 sour dubb s1s to the finish,both look clean. i was curious if you could share your reversal recipe.and what u tweak when a female is resisting.


When you get in week 6-7 she'll want calmag out the ass fam


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2017)

my whole room was gassed at week 5 due to me forgetting to ammend, shits ugly but everythings still funky. ill hit her next run, glo!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 13, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i agree 100. got 2 sour dubb s1s to the finish,both look clean. i was curious if you could share your reversal recipe.and what u tweak when a female is resisting.


I dont use any special recipe. Its just 7:1 instead of 9:1. It's the same recipe found on the net. I spray my plants 6x. I always get then to reverse. When u use the standard 1-3x I have had plants partially reverse or not at all with standard recipe.. Every other day soak the plants. Even if done everyday it will not harm the plants.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I dont use any special recipe. Its just 7:1 instead of 9:1. It's the same recipe found on the net. I spray my plants 6x. I always get then to reverse. When u use the standard 1-3x I have had plants partially reverse or not at all with standard recipe.. Every other day soak the plants. Even if done everyday it will not harm the plants.


thank you! much appreciated!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 16, 2017)

CBS1 tester thread here
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=343951&page=20


Terpene data from Dubble banana Mango haze..


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> CBS1 tester thread here
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=343951&page=20
> 
> 
> ...


What she hit like fam


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> CBS1 tester thread here
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=343951&page=20
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link-i jus gave it a quick read & iam glad others are running cb-ive got 2 in veg now


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What she hit like fam


She is 1 of my fav plants. Super tasty with a mix of dubb/mango/bananas


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> She is 1 of my fav plants. Super tasty with a mix of dubb/mango/bananas


Sharing is caring lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 19, 2017)

1st reports are in on CBS1. 7 plants out of 19 are showing female. No intersex traits have been observed so far. Still a long way to go.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 19, 2017)

Bio Diesel x Sour Dubble


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 28, 2017)

Cb s1's-pretty nice sized fans already


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks great, Hoping that report was a 1 off. From what I'm seeing come out of all out crossings I find it hard to believe CB is unstable. We all will know soon enough.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 4, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb-goin in to flower when some real estate opens up


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 4, 2017)

Cb s1's one went in flower yesterday-here is the other one-gonna veg it a bit longer


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 7, 2017)

Cb s1's-day 6 of flower-its a girl-if you look close you can see the hairs-sorry not the greatest pic-i will keep a close eye on her


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 8, 2017)

Normally you wont see any issues until ur a few weeks into flower. Hoping u find something killer. This last Month I have been finding herms in 3 breeders gear.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Normally you wont see any issues until ur a few weeks into flower. Hoping u find something killer. This last Month I have been finding herms in 3 breeders gear.


Thanks hammer-looking for that kill


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 8, 2017)

The latest NEM(dbmh). My fav smoke right now.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 15, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 16, 2017)

Got some more reports of herms from cbs1. Im pretty sure these seeds have a broken dom Allele.. When this happens the Recessive allele becomes Dom. In this case its producing many plants with intersex traits. I have destroyed all CBS1 seeds.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Got some more reports of herms from cbs1. Im pretty sure these seeds have a broken dom Allele.. When this happens the Recessive allele becomes Dom. In this case its producing many plants with intersex traits. I have destroyed all CBS1 seeds.


That sucks-my cb's are 14 days in & lookin good-would the clones have intersex issues as well hammer?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 17, 2017)

Stress is a huge factor. If no stress is present the yes clones will also produce the same trait.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 18, 2017)

Someone found a full on male in the cbs1 seeds.. This has been a topic of discussion for years. Some think its not possible some do. I think it's possible. Mother Nature makes the impossible possible.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb-getting ready to go in flower room


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2017)

Cb-day 19-lookin good so far-very vigorous & healthy


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 25, 2017)

Some have no issues while others are.. I should have never let those few packs go early. I wont make the same mistake twice. I never expected these would express such bad intersex ratios. All that contacted me in a normal respectful fashion will get taken care of.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Some have no issues while others are.. I should have never let those few packs go early. I wont make the same mistake twice. I never expected these would express such bad intersex ratios. All that contacted me in a normal respectful fashion will get taken care of.


Lol man you full of shit. First I dm'ed you on IG and you didn't respond. So I left a message on you latest IG post saying," how do I go about getting a refund on those CB beans?" And you old pollen chucking ass blocked me. But me and you both know the reason you wasn't gonna refund me because I didn't trade my worked Magnum Opus for some hermie crazy Chiquita bananas that's literally throwing bananas. So I hope that Lil $300 does you well because you'll need it grumpy old man. All you do is find phenos of other breeders work and self that shit like it's your own.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 25, 2017)

That's why your not getting shit from me. Total asshat.. Yep that's all I do so don't buy my seeds dickhead. Your the only person that acted like an ass. you deserve nothing but a spot on my ignore. Everyone else got a very nice care package or a full refund of 150$ even though I only got 75$.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That's why your not getting shit from me. Total asshat.. Yep that's all I do so don't buy my seeds dickhead. Your the only person that acted like an ass. you deserve nothing but a spot on my ignore. Everyone else got a very nice care package or a full refund of 150$ even though I only got 75$.


It's all good you'll need the money more than I do. Keep putting out untested S1 herms


----------



## frankslan (Sep 27, 2017)

Sour dub day 50 beautiful colors this run.


----------



## frankslan (Sep 27, 2017)

Day 57 taking it friday I think. you ever get a purple one like that hammerhead? Its not even cold been holding 80s


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 27, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Someone found a full on male in the cbs1 seeds.. This has been a topic of discussion for years. Some think its not possible some do. I think it's possible. Mother Nature makes the impossible possible.


Is it impossible that there was just a grain of regular male pollen floating around that landed the mom?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 27, 2017)

No, I don't have any males here. I'm not outdoor. Another possibility would be a miss labeled plant.


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 28, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No, I don't have any males here. I'm not outdoor. Another possibility would be a miss labeled plant.


All it takes is one grain of pollen from a male anywhere within miles of your grow to get a regular seed. Staying inside doesn't eliminate hay fever. I doubt any seed makers work in a facility designed to keep pollen out and I bet you work in an area where lots of people are growing.

Just saying that without doing anything to exclude the possibility of stray pollen it doesn't make any sense to jump to exotic explanations that might not make any sense in the first place.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> All it takes is one grain of pollen from a male anywhere within miles of your grow to get a regular seed. Staying inside doesn't eliminate hay fever. I doubt any seed makers work in a facility designed to keep pollen out and I bet you work in an area where lots of people are growing.
> 
> Just saying that without doing anything to exclude the possibility of stray pollen it doesn't make any sense to jump to exotic explanations that might not make any sense in the first place.


theres a 10% chance of a male in all fem seeds. mother nature fucking science in the ass...


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 28, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> theres a 10% chance of a male in all fem seeds. mother nature fucking science in the ass...


Mother Nature and these wannabe breeders fucking us. When you can't find a male just self the hottest strains with a different name!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 28, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> All it takes is one grain of pollen from a male anywhere within miles of your grow to get a regular seed. Staying inside doesn't eliminate hay fever. I doubt any seed makers work in a facility designed to keep pollen out and I bet you work in an area where lots of people are growing.
> 
> Just saying that without doing anything to exclude the possibility of stray pollen it doesn't make any sense to jump to exotic explanations that might not make any sense in the first place.


The odds of outside pollen entering my flower room is not likely. I do not have outside air enter my flower room that's not filtered. If people filtered there air they wouldn't get hay fever.. Is it possible sure but so is Aliens landing in time square  .


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 28, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> theres a 10% chance of a male in all fem seeds.


Where did you come up with this?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 29, 2017)

Cb-day 26


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Where did you come up with this?


i read it in one of the breeding cannabis books and a horticulture friend also stated it. i cant seem to find it anywhere on google tho lol


----------



## Da2ra (Sep 29, 2017)

I always thought males would be from stray pollen or from a stressed female. I've found males in seeds found from stressed females but never from female seeds made with colloidal silver.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Where did you come up with this?


i cant seem to find a source, but i have read in a book and a horticulture friend has said the same.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like the male found is a highly intersex female. I saw some pics she looks 95% male but there are a few flowers that have pistils coming out so the plant was culled. 
CBS1 where made with STS..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 30, 2017)

super tasty N.E.M


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 7, 2017)

Cb s1's


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb-day 14


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks great. Some nice plants have been found in cbs1. Unfortunately there not stable. I culled CBanana to make room for orginkids banana og. I sent in a DNA sample of CBanana and will be doing Banana og as well.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 10, 2017)

CBS1 outdoor


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> CBS1 outdoor
> View attachment 4024691 View attachment 4024692 View attachment 4024693


Man fuck you and them outdoor hermies Chiquita bananas. That’s what they good for bananas!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 10, 2017)

WOOHOO GOTTA LOV THE HATERS..Everyone can see what a dick this Vato clown is. You act like a punk ass MF you get treated like one..If u think for a sec ur opinion counts ur a fool.. Go kick rocks dick head. ur not gonna stop me from doing anything LMAO. I wont be looking at his ignored content again..Just for the record everyone that got those 9 packs knew they where untested.,


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> WOOHOO GOTTA LOV THE HATERS..Everyone can see what a dick this Vato clown is. You act like an punk ass MF you get treated like one..If u think for a sec ur opinion counts ur a fool.. Go kick rocks dick head. ur not gonna stop me from doing anything LMAO. I wont be looking at his ignored content again..


I’m far from a clown you’re the fuck boy clown. I’m the only one that didn’t get refunded because I wouldn’t trade you a worked pack of seeds for some shit that’s throwing more bananas then it’s name. So you’re the clown. Just want people to know what kind of fuck boy you really are. I’ll be at emerald cup if you wanna see if I’m a punk in real life!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## frankslan (Oct 11, 2017)

hh everyone misses ya bro keep up the good work man.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 12, 2017)

Cb s1's


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

Some more pics of cb s1's


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Some more pics of cb s1'sView attachment 4026585 View attachment 4026586 View attachment 4026587 View attachment 4026588


Looking good fam. Glad you got the good one!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. Glad you got the good one!!!


Keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 14, 2017)

If any intersex traits where gonna show it would have happened already. Some people had no issues with those seeds. None of them had naners all had nuts. Looks good, you should get some nice flowers when done.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 14, 2017)

nuts on lowers in early flower?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> nuts on lowers in early flower?


No all good so far


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 25, 2017)

*CBS1*


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 25, 2017)

They post the good but here’s the ugly


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 25, 2017)

These cbs1 where grown outdoor then moved to indoor to finish.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 25, 2017)

Cb s1's


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 25, 2017)

Motherload x Chiquita banana-2 days


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 26, 2017)

Motherloaded = GG#4 x GSC....


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 1, 2017)

MORE CBS1


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2017)

Cb s1's


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 4, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2017)

Cb s1's #2- day 23


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cb s1's #2- day 23View attachment 4041007


Very nice! I just dropped 2 beans of the firestorm just waiting on them to pop up


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Very nice! I just dropped 2 beans of the firestorm just waiting on them to pop up


Nice-everything ive ran has been stellar so far-


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-everything ive ran has been stellar so far-


did you run the firestorm? how was it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> did you run the firestorm? how was it


No -sour dubb x gg#4 & bio diesel are killer-got cb#1 & cb#2 & bio diesel x sour dubb in flower now


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bio diesel x sour dubbView attachment 4041221 View attachment 4041223


that looks great man!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2017)

he will drop new beans soon!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 12, 2017)

Cb s1's -came down tonight-day 71-looks a lil early but my schedule won out-smells like fresh cut limes & cantaloupe not banana-looks like a huge yielder-    no nanners or nuts


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 13, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Someone found a full on male in the cbs1 seeds.. This has been a topic of discussion for years. Some think its not possible some do. I think it's possible. Mother Nature makes the impossible possible.



Good quote! 
"Mother nature makes the impossible possible"!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 13, 2017)

They do look like at least 2 weeks more. If ur happy with taking them down I hope u enjoy them when ready to puff. Thanks for the pic show.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello @Hammerhead571

New guy here. I have a question and I hope I do not get blasted for it but........ What do people mean by the s1,s2,s3 etc...... is this how many runs have been made from a mother plant? Thank you and sorry for the dumb question, but we have to start somewhere and what better way to do so. 

I do not understand what the big deal is about feminized and auto seeds, why are people so against them? I do not get it. not meant in a bad way just trying to find out why. 

Thank you


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 13, 2017)

Im not a fan of Auto seeds. These use ruderalis genetics to get that auto flower response. We don't like genetics with that trait in the mix... . . S=Selfing .. Ea time the progeny is selfed u add a #. 
Example would be. 

gsc x gsc = s1 ... gscs1 x gsc1=s2 ....gscs2 x gscs2=s3...Selfing is the fastest way to get homogeneous plants. 

If u made ur selections properly along the way s4 would be an IBL line. I don't see any reason to go beyond that. to much inbreeding causes issues.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 13, 2017)

Ah. Ok what about fem seeds? Are they viewed as the same?

Thank you


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 14, 2017)

No, fem seeds have different parents. More genetic diversity. You will have to do more work to get to homogeneous plants. All depends on the traits ur looking for.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No, fem seeds have different parents. More genetic diversity. You will have to do more work to get to homogeneous plants. All depends on the traits ur looking for.


Nice! Learn new atuff everyday.. will post up a pic of my firestorms! About 3 days above soil thry look strong!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 15, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No, fem seeds have different parents. More genetic diversity. You will have to do more work to get to homogeneous plants. All depends on the traits ur looking for.



Great because I really like growing this variety. It takes the guess work out of that part.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 15, 2017)

@Hammerhead571 do you move fem seeds?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 15, 2017)

Most of what I make are fem/selfed seeds. I do reg's to but finding males I want to use is hard... I have a fire og x gsc)x Obsol's Orange cookie male I will be using. Here is Kona Sunset fem pollen being made.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Most of what I make are fem/selfed seeds. I do reg's to but finding males I want to use is hard... I have a fire og x gsc)x Obsol's Orange cookie male I will be using. Here is Kona Sunset fem pollen being made.
> View attachment 4043742


Looks good love the purple ! Any purple punch crosses?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 16, 2017)

No plans to make any right now. There are many making PP crosses. Im not one to follow others.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 18, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No, fem seeds have different parents. More genetic diversity. You will have to do more work to get to homogeneous plants. All depends on the traits ur looking for.


Hey @Hammerhead571-what kind of differences can s1's have? My cb #2 is more vigorous & has more resin & the nose is different then cb#1 at the same stage-i assumed since they are s1's there would be no differences in the two phenotypes


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hey @Hammerhead571-what kind of differences can s1's have? My cb #2 is more vigorous & has more resin & the nose is different then cb#1 at the same stage-i assumed since they are s1's there would be no differences in the two phenotypes


S1 can have up to 50% that are not homogeneous. What ever genetics are in CB will show up. There's no way to know what that is. This is why we want homogeneous plants. We know what can be expected. There will be very little deviation from the original as u go if selections where done properly.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 19, 2017)

Cb#2-day 33-more resin & different bud structure then cb#1


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 19, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb-day 60


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a bio diesel x sour dubb 26 days in just starting to fill out.
Very similar to the sour dubb x gg4 that I mistakenly let go when I acquired the gg4 cut. That was some super tasty smoke.


----------



## digging (Nov 25, 2017)

What's the branch structure like on the CB s1's ?

Can they hold up their buds without a lot of support ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 25, 2017)

digging said:


> What's the branch structure like on the CB s1's ?
> 
> Can they hold up their buds without a lot of support ?


Imo-yes they can hold their on weight up-i use silica so that helps-my bamboo poles really jus spread out the cb s1's as no other support was needed


----------



## digging (Nov 25, 2017)

That's great to hear that the CB strain will support their own weight. Huge amount of time spent supporting GG4 branches, not that I am complaining


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 26, 2017)

Up potted motherloaded x cb,lvpk x cb,& cherry cookies x purple urkle-thanks hammer


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 26, 2017)

Biodiesel x sour dubb. 30 days


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 26, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4048924
> Biodiesel x sour dubb. 30 days


Looks good man


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 26, 2017)

2 weeks in! 

1#


2#


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 2, 2017)

biodiesel x sour dubb 37 days old. Not the best pic, but it shows the bud stackage. Sorry about the lighting, in a hurry this am.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 2, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> S1 can have up to 50% that are not homogeneous. What ever genetics are in CB will show up. There's no way to know what that is. This is why we want homogeneous plants. We know what can be expected. There will be very little deviation from the original as u go if selections where done properly.


When you self, each heterozygous gene has a 25% chance of coming up homozygous-recessive in each seed. So that can be a lot of variation, the amount of variation varies considerably 

Breeding with females is so obviously superior, ++Hammerhead Genetics. I want homogeneous plants too. The era of being a bigtime breeder by just chucking a good male at a room full of elite cuts is going to end once everyone has access to legal cuts and seeds. Lots more personal growers with stupidly restrictive plant counts. Those that must or choose to grow from seeds are going to prefer seeds that reliably put out fire that meets the description on the pack.

I don't have any of your seeds yet (I gotta burn through what I got first) but you're on my list.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 2, 2017)

No need to go beyond S4 imo.. The more u inbreed the more risks of genetic disorders and inbreeding depression.. Its much faster then going the standard route.Growing enough of ea selfing is key to proper selections.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 2, 2017)

Week 3 
#1
 

#2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 2, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No need to go beyond S4 imo.. The more u inbreed the more risks of genetic disorders and inbreeding depression.. Its much faster then going the standard route.Growing enough of ea selfing is key to proper selections.
> View attachment 4052079


Good info, Hammer!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2017)

biodiesel x sour dubb 49 days. Smell has changed from a sour to a full on fuel in the last week.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 16, 2017)

Cb #2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cb #2View attachment 4058906


Looking good. What do you think 10 more days or so?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 16, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good. What do you think 10 more days or so?


Probably-at day 63 now-bud structure & nose is different then cb#1-interested for smoke test


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 16, 2017)

AMBER COOKIES ....


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> AMBER COOKIES ....
> View attachment 4059021


Looking great!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 21, 2017)

Cb#2-took her down tonight-day 69


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

biodiesel x sour dubb from seed @ 56 days. FUEL! Looking forward to this one. Was hoping she would finish in 9, but looking like 10+.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cb#2-took her down tonight-day 69View attachment 4061212 View attachment 4061214 View attachment 4061217 View attachment 4061218


Have you tried in testers? Really interested to see if that banana flavor comes out. Nice grab on those beans!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 21, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Have you tried in testers? Really interested to see if that banana flavor comes out. Nice grab on these beans!


Not yet-only smoked cb#1-iam interested as well


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 21, 2017)

I wanna try that cb


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2017)

SourDubb s1 21 days in loving the frost and smells very candy like. More to come but think this will be nice


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 21, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> SourDubb s1 21 days in loving the frost and smells very candy like. More to come but think this will be nice
> 
> View attachment 4061302


Sour Skittles bro-u will love it


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice i got the s2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice i got the s2


I would recommend starting those asap. I had a dubb leaning sour dubb x gg4 from HH that was the best tasting smoke I've grown.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2017)

biodiesel x sour dubb 66 days and counting. I took a 60 day tester. Mostly fuel with a nice hint of the sour dubb on the back end. Probably going to let her go another week, then chop


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have 5 tester spots open for HK x TK. If ur in the usa and can test them ASAP. Send me a PM. 


1st tester of Snowman s1 x Bio diesel 2012


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 8, 2018)

Test seeds are sent.. You might want to wait a few weeks if u can to let them harden off. I just finished de seeding them on 1/6/2018


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

@Hammerhead571 
do you need anymore testers?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

Cb s1's- clone run


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 11, 2018)

new shoes, this week
motherloaded x cbanana
 purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 17, 2018)

All tester packs have been delivered. 
twistedvinesofbud
Bubby'sndalab*/JohnGlennsGarden*
BobBitchen

Make sure you start them no later then 2/1/2018...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> All tester packs have been delivered.
> twistedvinesofbud
> Bubby'sndalab*/JohnGlennsGarden*
> BobBitchen
> ...


Getting wet this weekend hammer


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 19, 2018)

Unfortunately Bob's package cant be located. I guess USPS messed up. So its just twistedvinesofbud and Bubby'sndalab*/*JohnGlennsGarden testing HK x TK..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 20, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Unfortunately Bob's package cant be located. I guess USPS messed up. So its just twistedvinesofbud and Bubby'sndalab*/*JohnGlennsGarden testing HK x TK..


That sucks-bob's a good gardener


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 20, 2018)

Where I live we have a central mail station. I find others mail in my box more often then I should. It's easy to drop others mail back into box or take it to the right person if there close by. It was probably put into the wrong mail slot where bob lives.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 21, 2018)

This why I don’t like most of these fake ass wannabe breeders. COMPULSIVE LIARS!! I bought 2 packs of these unstable packs and didn’t get a refund. He said I came at him sideways when all I asked him on one of his post on IG was,”how do I go about getting refunded”! Blocked me and cake on here with the lies. But like they say every dog has their day.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 21, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> This why I don’t like most of these fake ass wannabe breeders. COMPULSIVE LIARS!! I bought 2 packs of these unstable packs and didn’t get a refund. He said I came at him sideways when all I asked him on one of his post on IG was,”how do I go about getting refunded”! Blocked me and cake on here with the lies. But like they say every dog has their day. View attachment 4076949


Hey man, I read that as it was going down. Haven't went back, but I think I remember the whole situation got outta hand, pretty quick. I remember seeing your point, though.

Anyway, 2 packs, Damn! You are still holding gems. I've tried 2 different phenos from these:delmonte fruit cup and a serious kushy lime(strong banana candy rubs through flower, but no *banana flavor). Both potent. Try em out!

Edit*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 22, 2018)

Hk x tk testers 2 for 3 so far-48 hrs wet


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 22, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hk x tk testers 2 for 3 so far-48 hrs wetView attachment 4077218


3 for 3- third one poked out today


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey man, I read that as it was going down. Haven't went back, but I think I remember the whole situation got outta hand, pretty quick. I remember seeing your point, though.
> 
> Anyway, 2 packs, Damn! You are still holding gems. I've tried 2 different phenos from these:delmonte fruit cup and a serious kushy lime(strong banana candy rubs through flower, but no *banana flavor). Both potent. Try em out!
> 
> Edit*


Wrong thread ????


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Wrong thread ????


I don't understand your response. 

He posted about Hammerhead cb s1s in the Hammerhead thread.

I responded telling him, regardless of the drama that went down between you two, there are still high quality plants to be found in his Hammerhead cb s1s; in the same Hammerhead thread. 
(I wasn't really referring to the icmag post)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 23, 2018)

I must have missed that. I don't see posts from people on my ignore list. Its been awhile since we talked about that drama


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I don't understand your response.
> 
> He posted about Hammerhead cb s1s in the Hammerhead thread.
> 
> ...


Man it’s all good. Fuck him and these renamed selfed hermie seeds. His whole catalog is other breeders work that he selfed. Never made shit of his own. Sour dubb is BOG. Cherry cookies is Relentless. Gg4 is josey. Chiquita banana is banana og renamed by Oregon Kid. So yea he’s a hack that think his shit don’t stink!! The whole episode of not liking me is because he offered me one fucking pack of Chiquita bananas for Aficionado magnum opus and I laughed at him.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh yea the cherry cookies he’s using in his new crosses is something relentless hunted and gifted to him. So yea the hack is now breeding with this man pheno hunted Genetics. Plus he know Relentless is in the process of releasing CC crosses soon. Who need these type of friends!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 24, 2018)

FLASHPOINT


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 27, 2018)

Hk x tk testers in solo cups-also jus put 
Lvpk x cb,motherloaded x cb,& purple urkle x cherry cookies in flower


----------



## main cola (Jan 27, 2018)

Where can i purchase these great genetics at? 
Thanks


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a pack of Peyote Purple x Querkle I still need to pop. Got them as a freebie from Seed Boutique years ago.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> Where can i purchase these great genetics at?
> Thanks


You probably gotta ask hammer-got mine off beanbid


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 28, 2018)

all 3 hk x tk testers germinated and are out of the soil. 1 and 2 popped in 48 hrs. I had to manually crack 3 open after 72+ hrs. 2 and 3 had a hard time throwing their shells, so they had to be manually shucked. They should start to pick up any day, now. Going to be pretty uneventful for a while.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 30, 2018)

Good luck guys. Hope we see some stellar plants from all the testers. 

I will be asking for another group of testers for Sherb x Amber cookies reg seeds and MendoBreath p98b) x TK fem seeds in the next few days .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Good luck guys. Hope we see some stellar plants from all the testers.
> 
> I will be asking for another group of testers for Sherb x Amber cookies reg seeds and MendoBreath p98b) x TK fem seeds in the next few days .


That mendo p98 you have looks amazing. I have a lot of tk x's, but that would be hard to pass on.

@akhiymjames any update on the sour dubb s1s?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

main cola said:


> Where can i purchase these great genetics at?
> Thanks


Welcome new member!
His gear can be hard to find, but what I've tried is very solid. 
What's in your garden at the moment?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

hk x tk #3 (butterfly pheno)


----------



## main cola (Feb 3, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Welcome new member!
> His gear can be hard to find, but what I've tried is very solid.
> What's in your garden at the moment?


Hey thanks for the welcome...what I'm running at this moment
Alien Blues..Sour D...Buba Dojo...Huckely Berrie..Sin City's Blue Power and Slyme Cookies and just germed some White Out by Mota Rebel


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2018)

Doin some work & my dumbass broke a bottom piece off cbanana


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 15, 2018)

hk x tk testers 21 days
#2 is the mutant hope to get them under a little better light in a couple days


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2018)

Getting re-run now clone is in veg but from the arctic blast this grew the smallest nugs I’ve ever grown on a plant this size. Still top quality and smell is like sour d with candy like flavor


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 20, 2018)

hammers kush x Triangle Kush. I used HK to make this cross and also hk x amber cookies. If anyone finds a real male its gonna be from Amber cookies. I do a good job not getting contamination from other pollen but I cant be 100% sure.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 23, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana-day 24 & hk x tk testers jus chillin


----------



## trippnface (Feb 23, 2018)

damnnnn i just dropped on a few packs of a c banana cross but now im regrettin it, i shoulda waited for some of these testes crosses ;(


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 23, 2018)

Im sure there's gonna be some with intersex traits in a fem line. Most are not seeing anything abnormal in those cbs1 or out crosses.. I just got a report someone found a really nice mint CBS1. I will bring her in to have a look.

Nobody has run those LVPK x CB. You are the 1st.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Lvpk x cbanana-day 24 & hk x tk testers jus chillinView attachment 4094717 View attachment 4094719 View attachment 4094721


Nice, Bubby! Now, I'm starting to regret neglecting this lil lady! lvpk x cb#1 finally got out of solo. I haven't liked her from the start, but she's been tough as nails and keeps fighting back.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice, Bubby! Now, I'm starting to regret neglecting this lil lady!View attachment 4095045 lvpk x cb#1 finally got out of dixie. I haven't liked her from the start, but she's been tough as nails and keeps fighting back.


Looks like she's got big fans like mine


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana-day 31 & a monster motherloaded (gsc x gg#4)x cbanana  motherloaded x cbanana


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2018)

1 more pic of motherloaded x cbanana damn thing wouldn't load last post


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 3, 2018)

she looks Cookie Dom?.. Motherloaded has some nice sized colas.I'm sure I posted pics of her. 


I just put in 2 HK X TK into flower a few days ago. Both are decent sized plants. Pics soon come.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> she looks Cookie Dom?.. Motherloaded has some nice sized colas.I'm sure I posted pics of her.
> 
> 
> I just put in 2 HK X TK into flower a few days ago. Both are decent sized plants. Pics soon come.


Not sure hammer if she's cookie dom-she wont stop stretchin-that pic is only half the plant-super cropped both tops & they knotted up & curled right back up-she's fookin huge
Lookin forward to seeing hk x tk in flower-mine are still seedlings


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 3, 2018)

If there cookie dom the flowers wont be very big. Should be super frosty


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 11, 2018)

HK X TK


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2018)

Motherloaded (gsc x gg#4) x cbanana-nose on her is glue so far


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

hk x tk testers 1-3 inching along.I wasn't going to top #2, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 17, 2018)

oops I guess I should label that ..
HK X TK


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 20, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana-day 51


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 20, 2018)

Bio diesel-day 25-an old freebie from a hhead purchase a few yrs ago


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 23, 2018)

Lower branch on motherloaded(gsc x gg#4) x cbanana


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 26, 2018)

HK X TK TESTERS.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 26, 2018)

That LVPK x CB looks really good. Those Bio Diesels are from Wheezer. I was told he just passed away a week ago.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That LVPK x CB looks really good. Those Bio Diesels are from Wheezer. I was told he just passed away a week ago.


What yea right that sad to hear bro. I have some of the Bio Diesel f2 he made myself. Guess it’s time for popping them RIP


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 27, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That LVPK x CB looks really good. Those Bio Diesels are from Wheezer. I was told he just passed away a week ago.


Thanks hammer-that sucks bout wheezer-got those bio's(f2) & got some chocolate og x orange og freebies from him as well-maybe ill pop a couple in his honor


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 27, 2018)

HK X KONA


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 30, 2018)

HK X TK #1..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 30, 2018)

HK X KONA. Limited to 10 packs..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 1, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana day 63


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Lvpk x cbanana day 63View attachment 4115143 View attachment 4115144 View attachment 4115146 View attachment 4115147 View attachment 4115148


Super frosty. Have you pinpointed any smells, yet?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Super frosty. Have you pinpointed any smells, yet?


Thanks bro-iam pickin up black licorice & finger nail polish-my eyes where watering trimmin it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 9, 2018)

Smoke report on lvpk x cbanana-total fookin fire-nose is finger nail polish & grapes & tastes like fine red wine & grapes-super potent as well-fell asleep at my desk w/doobie in my hand still burning-night night out go the lights-thanks hammer


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Smoke report on lvpk x cbanana-total fookin fire-nose is finger nail polish & grapes & tastes like fine red wine & grapes-super potent as well-fell asleep at my desk w/doobie in my hand still burning-night night out go the lights-thanks hammerView attachment 4119398


Sounds pretty sweet


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Sounds pretty sweet


Everthing ive ran of hammer's has been killer-no bs


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 9, 2018)

Hk x tk testers-my veg area is lil so takes some time but they are comin along


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

Ha ha i was waiting to get in the testing roster 

But my room is going to be filled with gps and shorline testers for this next run


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 21, 2018)

how is the testers plants going. Can you all post some recent pics.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2018)

@Hammerhead571...where may a person purchase your wares these days?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> how is the testers plants going. Can you all post some recent pics.


I would if i had some  next round..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 22, 2018)

hk x tk 1
hk x tk 2 (just transplanted, today)
hk x tk 3
So far, so good. I've been waiting on space. 1 and 3 will be getting flipped, next weekend. Looks like 2 will be a week or so behind them.
They are in roots soil, with a little added neem cake and kelp meal. Just water.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 22, 2018)

hammerhead heavy round at 37 days
motherloaded x cbanana cbanana s1 #2 from a good bubbypurple urkle x cherry cookies
Think I'll call her laura winslow(if she's a keeper)


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> hammerhead heavy round at 37 days
> motherloaded x cbananaView attachment 4125490 View attachment 4125491cbanana s1 #2 from a good bubbyView attachment 4125492purple urkle x cherry cookies
> Think I'll call her laura winslow(if she's a keeper)View attachment 4125493 View attachment 4125494


Lookin good over yonder bro-motherloaded looks like its on beast mode


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2018)

Hammers kush x triangle kush testers-chuggin along-popped some greenpoint at the same time & these seedlings are even or on par w/those growth wise


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 22, 2018)

Not enough light on those. It's why there stretching like that. They might not perform well for you. its def a great stress test.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Not enough light on those. It's why there stretching like that. They might not perform well for you. its def a great stress test.


My veg area is pretty small-only got 2ft t5's on them


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> @Hammerhead571...where may a person purchase your wares these days?


When all the testing is done some will go to OES.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 6, 2018)

So, I hoped to be flowering my hktk testers, by now. Sorry @Hammerhead571 ,
you just cant rush the fire. . .  ^cbanana s1 #2^ I've read all the cb hermie stuff over at ic, idk I guess we just lucked out. I've pulled a nut off of everything in the room, BUT this plant. Nice minty, fruity kush scents.
 
^motherloaded x cbanana^ A little deficient, but finishing up nicely. The scent has evolved from almost all glue to a more fruit than glue, which is nice.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 7, 2018)

Early pics of more testers for release.

SCOOBY X AMBER


WHITE LARRY X AMBER


SHERB X AMBER ARE READY FOR RELEASE..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 10, 2018)

Hk x tk testers-up potted-flower in a couple weeks-check out the 2nd pic hammer-didnt top it-doin it all on its own


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 16, 2018)

Seed drop going down at FS.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Whens the next round of testing going to be?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 16, 2018)

I have some MAC crosses coming. I will ost when there ready to test. Im flowering MAC male now. 
Sherb x MAC 
DOSIDO X MAC 
NEM X MAC 
SOUR APE X MAC.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Nice


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 17, 2018)

Subbed

Just finding out about hammerhead genetics.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2018)

urkle x cherry cookies from seed 66 days
Buds are nice and chunky, but not very terpy, at the moment. Faint fresh cut grass. 
Trichs went from stickiest in room a few weeks ago to no stick, kinda slick. Weird.
Pulled a few nuts from lowers early on and she threw a couple of nanners in the last couple days. In my lil garden, those are non issues.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2018)

hk x tk 1-3 Finally getting flipped


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> urkle x cherry cookies from seed 66 days
> Buds are nice and chunky, but not very terpy, at the moment. Faint fresh cut grass.
> Trichs went from stickiest in room a few weeks ago to no stick, kinda slick. Weird.
> Pulled a few nuts from lowers early on and she threw a couple of nanners in the last couple days. In my lil garden, those are non issues. View attachment 4138117 View attachment 4138120


That's odd ur getting a grass aroma. There's probably a build up of chlorophyll. What was ur EC level?. You should be leaching that out. Water with just RO for at least 10 days. I wouldn't harvest her until then. I flush mine for 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 29, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That's odd ur getting a grass aroma. There's probably a build up of chlorophyll. What was ur EC level?. You should be leaching that out. Water with just RO for at least 10 days. I wouldn't harvest her until then. I flush mine for 2 weeks.


To be honest, I don't know, never checked. I grow in roots soil, mostly and this round was just plain ph'd water the whole time. It could totally be grower error, but everything else in the room is great. 
This could just be my first HH dud, idk. I'll run the cut again and see.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have read posts from others that get that aroma. I have never got it so not much help. I know the guys over at RosinEvolution found a killer pheno in that cross. Only a few people ever ran those seeds. 

I remade that cross using Hammers Kush so its Urkle x Hammers kush now. I don't expect much change for the original cross. I have a bunch in veg now..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2018)

ALL 3 of my c bananas were great. wish i had more honestly lol mother loaded x cb and lvbk x cb are about to hit flower.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 8, 2018)

Motherloaded x cbanana


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Motherloaded x cbananaView attachment 4147726 View attachment 4147727


hows she smelling? she looks stellahh...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 8, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> hows she smelling? she looks stellahh...


Like gg#4-you will love lvpk x cbanana-heres a couple pics of her


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2018)

oh wow great job!  i cant wait!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2018)

Hk x tk testers are next in line for flower-pics tonight when the sun comes up


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Like gg#4-you will love lvpk x cbanana-heres a couple pics of herView attachment 4147833 View attachment 4147835


What is the smell on these. Those are some awesome buds?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the smell on these. Those are some awesome buds?


Thanks man-its killer smoke-smells like fine red wine & welch's grape juice


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man-its killer smoke-smells like fine red wine & welch's grape juice


\
You have a IG account name so I can give ur pics credit?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> \
> You have a IG account name so I can give ur pics credit?


Nah not on ig hammer


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 9, 2018)

I think I asked u that before lol.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hk x tk testers are next in line for flower-pics tonight when the sun comes up


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 9, 2018)

FLASHBANG SEEDS


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 10, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> ALL 3 of my *c bananas S1 *were great. wish i had more honestly lol mother loaded x cb and lvbk x cb are about to hit flower.


I finally got a few CBS1 in veg now. Lets see how bad the intersex is.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 11, 2018)

hk x tk's stretching out nicely. I did notice a couple nuts on #3, this am. I've been away a couple days, so I'll get a better look, tonight. 
Sorry about the lighting.
Also, HH related, I had some cbanana s1 squished, this weekend. Killer. Super terpy(lime fuel), extremely potent.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 11, 2018)

Make note witch one had nuts inspect well then pick any off. We want to see if more continue to pop. If it gets out of control make note then cull .


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 13, 2018)

I will have a few MAC crosses I will ask for testers when those are ready. 

Peyote Purple x Querkle) x MAC 
Fire OG x GSC) x MAC 
Snowman x Bio Diesel) x MAC.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Make note witch one had nuts inspect well then pick any off. We want to see if more continue to pop. If it gets out of control make note then cull .


Good news, I found and fixed a light leak from a remod I did, recently. 
Picked off the couple nuts from 2 and 3 and we should be good to go from here on out. I'll keep checking just to be safe.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good news, I found and fixed a light leak from a remod I did, recently.
> Picked off the couple nuts from 2 and 3 and we should be good to go from here on out. I'll keep checking just to be safe.


Glad you found your leak bro-we all make mistakes-got all 3 hk x tk ready for flower but only got room for 1 this week & 1 next week-pics when the sun comes up tonight


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 22, 2018)

It could still be a stress issue. When we see Nuts or naners its in most cases caused by stress of some kind. If plants have issues from minor stress its not good. If u have a small pin hole light leak that shouldn't case stress IMO. That tells me there sensitive to stress. I like to see plants get stressed a bit and see how they handle it. I appreciate you guys testing them for me.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 23, 2018)

OES is now carrying my gear.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 24, 2018)

Hk x tk tester #1-finally goin in to flower


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

hktk 3. 30 days, stacking 
hktk 2. A little more stretch
No pic of #1, today. Doing well, also. It looks like a mix of the other two.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 4, 2018)

Hk x tk tester #1-day 10- stretch is about 7 inches from start of flower-starting to bush out a lil


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 4, 2018)

Hk x tk tester #2 -day 1-had a cbanana s1's keeper more ready for flower but wanted to get this tester in for hammer


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 16, 2018)

Any updates on these guys?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 17, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Any updates on these guys?


Chugging along. Starting to get some nice, complex fruity smells.
#1 
#2 
#3 I think her scent is my favorite 
All 3 stretched a little over 2x.
Better pics next time.
Edit: Day 50.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 17, 2018)

Hk x tk testers-been hot as hell in da lab-got ballast set at 50%-bud formation seems slower when the temp goes up- usually take a couple months off in the summer except for last yr & this yr


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 17, 2018)

Hk x tk #3 -still veggin in a 1 gal


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 17, 2018)

How u keep them that small after a 6 month veg. Its got me curious if there's vigor issues.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 18, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> How u keep them that small after a 6 month veg. Its got me curious if there's vigor issues.


My veg area is super small-only got 2ft t5's in there-gotta be more safe then sorry where iam at-here' a couple pics of the veg area


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 18, 2018)

I dont think they have vigor issues-lil light & super hot temps here


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 29, 2018)

hktk starting to bulk up at 62. Buds are dense. 1 and 3 scents have evolved almost nose burning fuel. 2 is still fruity, almost cookie-ish. #1: #2
#3


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 29, 2018)

Hk x tk testers-day 31 or so- stretch looks like 2x & internode spacing is a lil long (maybe the tk?)-no real nose so far


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hk x tk testers-day 31 or so- stretch looks like 2x & internode spacing is a lil long (maybe the tk?)-no real nose so farView attachment 4173180 View attachment 4173181 View attachment 4173182


I think your environment is having an impact on your plants. is there anyway you could upgrade to a small 3x3x5 tent, with a single 315w cmh?. You should be getting similar results as JohnGlennsGarden. If the environment isn't good plants will never show there best expressions. Heat is a huge stress factor for growing cannabis. I've seen rooms growing the same genetics but those with environmental issues can't produce the same quality as those that have it under control. In some cases the plants don't even look like the same genetics. I'm gonna do another test run of these myself depending on what I get on round#2 i will decide if they will get released or sent in as freebies. I appreciate u guys getting these done for me.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 30, 2018)

Yea i know heat causes stress-2 posts above i said my ballast is runnin on 50% & i usually take summers off-lookin back i shouldve passed on these testers till winter-was jus excited to run more of your gear so i pushed through
My room is not in your typical spot-got 2 teenagers & a unfriendly state so gotta do what i can
As for getting results like johnglennsgarden-you're right he's a good gardener but iam doin the best i can in a 3x5 w/one 600w


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2018)

I always was under the impression that it's a test,not a here grow my shit to perfection,with the best equipment.

"This is beyond me"


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea i know heat causes stress-2 posts above i said my ballast is runnin on 50% & i usually take summers off-lookin back i shouldve passed on these testers till winter-was jus excited to run more of your gear so i pushed through
> My room is not in your typical spot-got 2 teenagers & a unfriendly state so gotta do what i can
> As for getting results like johnglennsgarden-you're right he's a good gardener but iam doin the best i can in a 3x5 w/one 600wView attachment 4173651 View attachment 4173653 View attachment 4173655


Looks to me like your garden is doin pretty darn good considering what you are dealing with as far as higher temps.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> Looks to me like your garden is doin pretty darn good considering what you are dealing with as far as higher temps.


Thanks bro but unfortunately those are old pics from this winter-i'll take some current pics tonight when the sun comes up


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> I always was under the impression that it's a test,not a here grow my shit to perfection,with the best equipment.
> 
> "This is beyond me"


It is a test but if there's garden issues plants cant grow well it scews results not knowing why there not performing. It could cause other issues that normally wouldn't show up. It doesn't take the best equipment to grow cannabis well lol. You must know this..Maybe not .. IMO this is more of a stress test. I'm honest about everything, I don't sugar coat anything. Even though this took over 6 months to get to this point it doesn't mean I don't appreciate there effort.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 31, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> It is a test but if there's garden issues plants cant grow well it scews results not knowing why there not performing. It could cause other issues that normally wouldn't show up. It doesn't take the best equipment to grow cannabis well lol. You must know this..Maybe not .. IMO this is more of a stress test. I'm honest about everything, I don't sugar coat anything. Even though this took over 6 months to get to this point it doesn't mean I don't appreciate there effort.


You're coming off like a dick on all this, but I think that's kinda understood, by now.
You might wanna scroll back through this thread. Bubby is about the only reason anyone still looks in here.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 31, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You're coming off like a dick on all this, but I think that's kinda understood, by now.
> You might wanna scroll back through this thread. Bubby is about the only reason anyone still looks in here.


 Why you would think I would be happy it took u both 7 months to do a simple test boggles my mind. I don't really care if u think my post is dickish. I'm tired of people not doing my test seeds and expecting me to be nice. I only visit here to check on the status of both ur test grows. I will always speak the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts. It's all good u both can toss the test. I won't be needing it. 

Peace 
HH


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Why you would think I would be happy it took u both 7 months to do a simple test boggles my mind. I don't really care if u think my post is dickish. I'm tired of people not doing my test seeds and expecting me to be nice. I only visit here to check on the status of both ur test grows. I will always speak the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts. It's all good u both can toss the test. I won't be needing it.
> 
> Peace
> HH


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Why you would think I would be happy it took u both 7 months to do a simple test boggles my mind. I don't really care if u think my post is dickish. I'm tired of people not doing my test seeds and expecting me to be nice. I only visit here to check on the status of both ur test grows. I will always speak the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts. It's all good u both can toss the test. I won't be needing it.
> 
> Peace
> HH


This was my 1st testers from you-idc if your other testers never finish & if your tired of it-thats not the situation here-sounds like your butthurt over the time it took-every single plant i have gets a 2 month veg then 2 month flower cycle-it takes time


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Why you would think I would be happy it took u both 7 months to do a simple test boggles my mind. I don't really care if u think my post is dickish. I'm tired of people not doing my test seeds and expecting me to be nice. I only visit here to check on the status of both ur test grows. I will always speak the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts. It's all good u both can toss the test. I won't be needing it.
> 
> Peace
> HH


Some advice: next time set up some rules before sending out testers.

You asked for 2 things:
1). that we pop before 2/1
I did that.
2).that we post pics in your thread
I'm doing that.

These will have taken 6 months and a week since the date of pop when they are chopped. Is that the most efficient garden? No, far from it, but I think it's still reasonable for testers.

Your problem is with the super small test sample size, and picking unreliable testers, not with the only 2 mofos actually growing your shit out.

Thanks for keeping it real, though.
JGG


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

The few seeds he sent you didn't get a perfect run, spent your time/space on his gear + still unsatisfied.
Do you think every1 that buys seeds runs them to perfection?
Part of testing is to see how the plants run in all situations, including in non-perfect circumstances.

If you want your gear tested to perfection you should run it all yourself + don't depend on random people.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

I would want to know what the gear does in high temps, that's one of the most common problems in summer grows.


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 1, 2018)

kindnug said:


> The few seeds he sent you didn't get a perfect run, spent your time/space on his gear + still unsatisfied.
> Do you think every1 that buys seeds runs them to perfection?
> Part of testing is to see how the plants run in all situations, including in non-perfect circumstances.
> 
> If you want your gear tested to perfection you should run it all yourself + don't depend on random people.


Exactly bro


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 1, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I would want to know what the gear does in high temps, that's one of the most common problems in summer grows.


Here's da lab when its 88°


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 1, 2018)

LOL. I shouldn't need to set rules outside of whats normally excepted. I rarely got any reg updates. I had to ask for them. It will never take a good tester more than 4 months to complete a test even with issues. I know how long it takes. If it takes 7 months finish half a pack and 9 to finish the other half whats the point. If you think this is normal I can tell ya it isn't. I don't care who it is if anyone takes that long I would say the same. I been at this for a very long time. Out of all the people that asked to test on this site only u 2 did them. The rest just wanted free seeds. Although it took way more time then it should I appreciate the effort. I've said it multiple times.. We deal with this crap way to often it pisses me off. Like I said its easier to blam the guy that sent the free seeds. It's not cheap to get all the testers sent out.

Some of you are clueless what it takes to get a seed line out. I grow everything I make myself. I test many in hot environments all the time. Current run is in a 85f room. I cant just use my data. Anyway Im done I have no need to check here any longer. I will use my normal testers in the future. If I need others I will use IG. 

Peace 
HH


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

I see where your coming from, but then you whine @ the only 2 that did grow + show.
I wouldn't attempt to make seed-line for sale, but I have made lots of them for myself + friend.

Even tested a couple strains myself, no complaints from the breeder
Unfortunately the site I put the info on is gone now, but I did post the pics on IG recently.
I was told ahead of time for weekly updates+smoke report tho

I do see the appeal of IG for testing updates


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

I started them immediately + didn't complete smoke report until ~4 month later after 3wk cure.

7month is a long time I agree


----------



## Werp (Aug 1, 2018)

Seems like you need to outline what exactly you expect from your testers in black and white, Maybe even take a returnable deposit- if they adhere to the terms you outlined, they get the deposit back.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

I would say it takes a minimum of ~4 months TBH.
3wk veg/10wk flower/2-3wk dry+cure =15-16wk
I like to veg plants longer than 3 weeks +haven't had many seed-plants yet that I would cut earlier than 70days.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> LOL. I shouldn't need to set rules outside of whats normally excepted. I rarely got any reg updates. I had to ask for them. It will never take a good tester more than 4 months to complete a test even with issues. I know how long it takes. If it takes 7 months finish half a pack and 9 to finish the other half whats the point. If you think this is normal I can tell ya it isn't. I don't care who it is if anyone takes that long I would say the same. I been at this for a very long time. Out of all the people that asked to test on this site only u 2 did them. The rest just wanted free seeds. Although it took way more time then it should I appreciate the effort. I've said it multiple times.. We deal with this crap way to often it pisses me off. Like I said its easier to blam the guy that sent the free seeds. It's not cheap to get all the testers sent out.
> 
> Some of you are clueless what it takes to get a seed line out. I grow everything I make myself. I test many in hot environments all the time. Current run is in a 85f room. I cant just use my data. Anyway Im done I have no need to check here any longer. I will use my normal testers in the future. If I need others I will use IG.
> 
> ...


"Rarely got reg updates" are you on crack?
Me & JohnGlennsGarden have posted pic after pic-speaking of @JohnGlennsGarden how is the smoke report on these testers douchebag kush x tk?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Like I said its easier to blam the guy that sent the free seeds. It's not cheap to get all the testers sent out.


It's not expensive, either. I sent out 6 mails last week, and will mail another 6 today. Cost less than an Egg McMuffin per mail, while you want 4 months minimum of time and effort and electricity in return.

Now, this thread and your doucheness will appear on every google search for your 'brand'. Maybe your next move should be a collaboration with Tony Green....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It's not expensive, either. I sent out 6 mails last week, and will mail another 6 today. Cost less than an Egg McMuffin per mail, while you want 4 months minimum of time and effort and electricity in return.
> 
> Now, this thread and your doucheness will appear on every google search for your 'brand'. Maybe your next move should be a collaboration with Tony Green....


Thanks again bud-dropped 2 orgi's f2 & 2 copper orgi's last night-pics when they pop(might take me 6 months to grow'em though)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks again bud-dropped 2 orgi's f2 & 2 copper orgi's last night-pics when they pop(might take me 6 months to grow'em though)


Last night??? WTH is taking so long ????


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 2, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> LOL. I shouldn't need to set rules outside of whats normally excepted. I rarely got any reg updates. I had to ask for them. It will never take a good tester more than 4 months to complete a test even with issues. I know how long it takes. If it takes 7 months finish half a pack and 9 to finish the other half whats the point. If you think this is normal I can tell ya it isn't. I don't care who it is if anyone takes that long I would say the same. I been at this for a very long time. Out of all the people that asked to test on this site only u 2 did them. The rest just wanted free seeds. Although it took way more time then it should I appreciate the effort. I've said it multiple times.. We deal with this crap way to often it pisses me off. Like I said its easier to blam the guy that sent the free seeds. It's not cheap to get all the testers sent out.
> 
> Some of you are clueless what it takes to get a seed line out. I grow everything I make myself. I test many in hot environments all the time. Current run is in a 85f room. I cant just use my data. Anyway Im done I have no need to check here any longer. I will use my normal testers in the future. If I need others I will use IG.
> 
> ...


I do apologize for it taking this long. It was my first test and I found out I wasn't as prepped as I thought. I believe I apologized back when I flipped them. If you remember, they were waiting on a room full of your gear that I was happily advertising in here, for you, for free. I guess I wasn't aware of the weight my 3 lil testers were carrying for your company. Sorry about that, as well.

Say what you want, but you would benefit from a little chit-chat with your testers, beforehand and during. Nothing moves fast here, but I could have easily cut 4-5 weeks off by cramming them in flower, had you mentioned anything at all. I can't read your mind.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 5, 2018)

Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 26, 2018)

Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2018)

Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Purple urkle x cherry cookies View attachment 4230701 View attachment 4230702 View attachment 4230703


Your Laura Winslow looks nice. I l wasn't a fan of the terp profile from my pheno. Hopefully your smoke is better.

Too bad this guy sucks because his crosses are fire.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Your Laura Winslow looks nice. I l wasn't a fan of the terp profile from my pheno. Hopefully your smoke is better.
> 
> Too bad this guy sucks because his crosses are fire.


Yea he's a douchebag-but his beans are killer-figured I jus keep posting my girls in here for the fook of it


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea he's a douchebag-but his beans are killer-figured I jus keep posting my girls in here for the fook of it


Or...you could show your skills in the "New Harvest Thread......" and minimize promoting the "douche" .


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Or...you could show your skills in the "New Harvest Thread......" and minimize promoting the "douche" .


When I take her down I will definitely post some pics in there amigo-couple more weeks for her-gotta raindance from gps comin down tonight that I'll throw some pics up in "new harvest thread"


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How would you know this, if "im not sure exactly what went down" ? Bubby and John are top notch cats. If you're going to assume something, that's where I'd begin.


Thanks amigo


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks amigo


----------



## butchery83 (Nov 15, 2018)

lmao this thread has the tea


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 15, 2018)

Just like any other thread in riu. Always a bit of drama.


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 17, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Who the fuck did I snitch on dude?? The answer is nobody! Keep my name out your mouth if your gonna slander me.


I might be thinking of kens gdp, or just be confused in general. Cant recall where i read that now, my apologies. Stoner memory.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> I might be thinking of kens gdp, or just be confused in general. Cant recall where i read that now, my apologies. Stoner memory.


go find the kens gdp changed to dvg thread on this site, its explained in there, by DVG pretty well. imho. I just remember the bay 11 deal more recently I think or at the same time.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2019)

Hammers kush x triangle kush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2019)

1 more pic hk x tk


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

(blueberry+Starfighter)+triangle kush day 28 from flip.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bio diesel-day 25-an old freebie from a hhead purchase a few yrs agoView attachment 4108771


I love my biod cut and any pollen that touched it turned to lemon pledge smelling madness


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 28, 2019)

Joedank said:


> I love my biod cut and any pollen that touched it turned to lemon pledge smelling madness


Nice-i ran bio d for a few runs-really enjoyed it-got some more beans of it might have to pop now


----------



## Mxrider211 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm running his peyote (purple × querkle) × mac rite now and man there great plants I have a couple ethos lemon og cookie haze in same tent and they all had a lil bit of pm (dam clones from some1 else! I never can say no to free clones even thou I know I should) and none of the mac crosses have caught it, I keep it in check hard but the other time I got clones that had pm it spread regardless. this 1st pic @day 42 is a purple frostbyte= ( peyote purple × querkle) leaner great purple/grape scent very strong 2 plus I've got 1 pheno that's more mac and 1 (2nd pic @day 31) that's a nice blend n super frosty with a heavy gas 2 it


----------



## Mxrider211 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dont worried shoreline the other tents got crippy bx in it just starting to throw fros I'll get some pics in a week or so n post on the shorline page! Great plant by the way bro


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2020)

Mxrider211 said:


> View attachment 4496118
> I'm running his peyote (purple × querkle) × mac rite now and man there great plants I have a couple ethos lemon og cookie haze in same tent and they all had a lil bit of pm (dam clones from some1 else! I never can say no to free clones even thou I know I should) and none of the mac crosses have caught it, I keep it in check hard but the other time I got clones that had pm it spread regardless. View attachment 4496145this 1st pic @day 42 is a purple frostbyte= ( peyote purple × querkle) leaner great purple/grape scent very strong 2 plus I've got 1 pheno that's more mac and 1 (2nd pic @day 31) that's a nice blend n super frosty with a heavy gas 2 it


Beautiful plants! I have five of these that just started. Good timing to see what to expect! Thanks!


----------



## Mxrider211 (Mar 7, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Beautiful plants! I have five of these that just started. Good timing to see what to expect! Thanks!


Ur in 4 a nice surprise my freind!!! So so frosty and scent is outstanding


----------



## Mxrider211 (Mar 7, 2020)

No flash no filter just under the bright light of my gavita 1700e led with a walmart $69 phone lol pic dont even do it justice


----------



## canadacanada (Jul 12, 2020)

Chiquita Banana S1do these look legit? I got the pack a few months ago off of Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 14, 2020)

canadacanada said:


> Chiquita Banana S1do these look legit? I got the pack a few months ago off of Great Lakes Genetics.


If they came from glg, they’re legit


----------



## canadacanada (Jul 15, 2020)

I was under the impression that he pulled them all because of the intersex issues.


----------



## green217 (Mar 19, 2021)

Running some of hammerhead gear. I'm at 8 weeks 12/12 I'm sure I'll let them go at least another couple weeks.

Hammers Kush x Kona sunset
Mac x (purple peyote x querkle)


----------



## green217 (Mar 19, 2021)

A lot of boxes are getting checked. Just got to wait for that final taste test. The nose on these ladies is extremely powerful, I had to buy another $200 inline filter to knock it down. 60dollar filter does not cut it with these.


----------



## eedek44 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mxrider211 said:


> View attachment 4498624
> No flash no filter just under the bright light of my gavita 1700e led with a walmart $69 phone lol pic dont even do it justice


Name of this strain?


----------



## Mxrider211 (Aug 14, 2021)

eedek44 said:


> Name of this strain?


This was the peyote purple × querkle × mac


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 15, 2021)

canadacanada said:


> Chiquita Banana S1do these look legit? I got the pack a few months ago off of Great Lakes Genetics.


GLG isn't going to sell you fake packs boss !


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> GLG isn't going to sell you fake packs boss !


I understand your just trying to verify your purchase which hell this and others is the right place all kinds of cats on here that know a lot. 

But come on man do your research bud this is how some people make a living or not even close to one more like a favor to the masses in most cases so if you start questioning banks make sure you leave out the bank in till you know for sure you have been burned it just causes confusion with newer growers. 

I'm in no way affiliated with any bank or breeders it's just unfair to some of the smaller breeders that are only carried threw GLG for you to question their ethics is all.


----------

